# Trolling motor repair



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm wanting names,numbers,anything of your "go to" repair guys for trolling motor issues in the Columbus area.I'm in a unique situation.I won an auction for a Minn kota endura max 50 motor.Well,it's "new" but damaged.The deal though is that guy ended up giving me a full refund AND told me to keep the motor.I wanna fix it now as again,it's never touched water.It needs a new housing w/magnets(one magnet is split in two and loose inside),a new prop and skeg is bent.Pretty sure I can fix this up for $100-140 and have a pretty pricey motor for cheap.Just want some recommendations for Columbus area.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No one has had a trolling motor repaired in central ohio?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Boat thing trolling motors is the best I know in Columbus.614-895-2628 they have a web site.hope this helps


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I dropped it off there this afternoon.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Best there is bar none! Dennis will get it back to you very fast and will not cost you an arm and a leg!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I like Dennis! I tried to get him on here lol. I know newbreed did as well heh. He's too busy fishin and fixing trolling motors(and other stuff I might add) to mess with OGF


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

He seemed like a super nice guy to me.I had other places to be but somehow we ended up talking fishing for quite a bit before I left!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

i also highly recommend boat things he is very informed,and helpful.my last motor i bought from him new .he was resonable price so if u have any question about which model ,talk to the expert an order from the expert.my 2 cents


----------

